# DreamWolf my fursona:)



## Cami (Sep 13, 2012)

I just finished creating my fursona (finally!) Shes based off of myself, in everything from age, height and weight to personality, likes and dislikes. I'm going to make a proper ref eventually, though she is a feral, I'd like to make a anthro ref as well-might get someone to commission one...and an icon too since I don't exactly have the tools to draw a digital icon. Just working with traditional pen and paper at the moment. Lemme know what you guys think  I'm such an indecisive person, but I'm happy with my design and hopefully wont be changing it too much 



Name: Cami "Dream Wolf"
Age: 18
Sex: Female
Species: Gray wolf
Height: 5"8
Weight: 123 lbs
(Height and weight for Anthro version-not feral)

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Gray fur, Black along top of head down to neck, white chin and belly
- Markings: White marking between eyes, White front paws with black wrists, white hind legs with painted red toes, tip of tail, and red markings by left eye and red crescent moon on left hind leg
- Eye color: Yellow
- Other features: Two gold hoop earrings on each ear, lip piercing on left side-usually wears silver ring sometimes stud

Behavior and Personality: Shy, except when around her fellow pack members she can be loud and loves to laugh and make others laugh. Friendly to everyone unless you give her a reason not to be. Though peaceful, she usually avoids conflict but will stand up for herself and is not afraid to show her fangs when need be. Mess with any of her pack members and watch out-she bites hard.

Skills: Using her imagination
Weaknesses: Math, speaking to crowds, 

Likes: Drawing, dreaming, creating, reading, writing, exploring, traveling, adventures, hiking, camping, music, concerts
Dislikes: Close-mindedness, anger, waking up early, confrontation, 

History: Born and raised in the wilderness of British Columbia, she feels most at home when roaming the forests and mountains. Shes a dreamer, and often at night she will stare up at the stars and moon and sing, her beautiful howl, for many reasons. Sometimes happy, sometimes sad and full of longing..calling to her mate that lives many miles away.

---
Aaand additional stuff if you want a "what's your blood type?" style bio
---

Clothing/Personal Style: Usually dresses in a T shirt and hoodie. Loves plaid- Prefers more of a skater, alternative, some what punk, casual style. Though it varies, she wears whatever she likes, never anything too girly-(not skirts or floral print.)


Goal: To travel and see as much of the world as possible, help others and find happiness
Birthdate: September 21st
Star sign: Virgo

Favorite food: Mint chocolate anything, strawberries,
Favorite drink: Cream soda
Favorite location: The mountains
Favorite weather: Sunny with a cool breeze
Favorite color: Red

Least liked food: Asparagus, Zucchini, Eggplant 
Least liked drink: Beer
Least liked location: The desert
Least liked weather: When the snow freezes over

Favorite person: mate <3
Orientation: Straight












After drawing the anthro version I changed my fursona a bit, black tipped ears and white front paws with black wrists.


----------

